# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  OxyELite Pro- Can you take 2 pills pre breakfast? Tips on taking fat burners?

## MACKATTACK

Just wondering from people who have taken OxyElite Pro, can you take 2 pills before breakfast and thats it for the day or should you always take a pill in the afternoon once used to it??

I am noticing, that I just started doing one pill a day in the morning and by 4pm I'm tired to wear I need a nap for 2 hours, granted I am on a high protein, low carbs with HIIT cardio daily (1 hour, not all HIIT) and lifitng 5-6 days a week.

I am on the right supps, here with two Proteins for post workout and bedtime.

Also using:

CLA
Potasium
Fish Oil
Multivitamin
L-Carnatine
Chromium Picolinate
Gluscosamine

My diet is in order and eating around every 2 1/2 to 3 hours. Picked apart by my trainer.


But this is my first time ever using some sort of fat burner, it has only been 5 days on it. Is this the norm? Any tips on taking fat burners, I am very sensitive to stims and caffeine too btw thats why I started with just 1 pill a day.........

My goal this time was to go all natural before my Vegas trip, pondering Clen but then heard how strong it is. Was maybe going to through in a quick 8 week Anavar only cycle, to harden up....

----------


## Ashop

Please let me know how you end up liking these. Ive heard the energy kick is nice but havent heard any
news about fat loss.

----------


## MACKATTACK

I am pondering if I am gonna see any greater fat loss tell you the truth. I am on a pretty strict diet and intense cardio workout already, I just wanted a little cheat as suppose to taking some AAS. I have started empty stomach morning cardio a few days ago just to throw in a change and it has been a well concentrated you can call it type of cardio, somewhat similar to when I was on Anavar , well maybe not that much, haha.

----------


## gixxerboy1

yes you can. I sell them where i work.

**** i never noticed an energy increase but they are a strong appetite suppresent

----------


## Kk570h

> yes you can. I sell them where i work.
> 
> **** i never noticed an energy increase but they are a strong appetite suppresent


Strong? To each is own I guess .. I hated that product as much as hydroxycut ..

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Strong? To each is own I guess .. I hated that product as much as hydroxycut ..


i dont think it was anything great. but it killed my appetite

----------


## Kk570h

Where do you work bro?

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Where do you work bro?


im not saying where i work

----------


## Kk570h

A no response would have been sufficient , just wondering anyway .side note :. I hate GNC and they're salesmen

----------


## gixxerboy1

whats the difference between no response and what i wrote?
i dont work for a supplement company, i agree gnc suck, havent been there in 10 years

----------


## Kk570h

You can take up to 4 a day btw mackattack

----------


## Julz_W

I found taking them before any cardio would drench me in sweat - noticed that when I burped sometimes they had a weird taste. 

I was taking the 4 a day - 2 in the morn and 2 before training in the arv - didn't notice HUGE changes - but enough to say they worked better than I thought they would. 

Oxyeliete is the only one that I've actually felt this way about - all other thermos / fat burners I've found are a bit ...meh. The energy hit I'd say is something close to having a decent coffee - not enough to supercharge you, but a little boost that doesn't hurt. 

I did make the mistake of taking it with CodeRed by accident before heading to the gym - I felt very jittery and inattentive but that's about it.

----------


## MACKATTACK

> I found taking them before any cardio would drench me in sweat - noticed that when I burped sometimes they had a weird taste. 
> 
> I was taking the 4 a day - 2 in the morn and 2 before training in the arv - didn't notice HUGE changes - but enough to say they worked better than I thought they would. 
> 
> Oxyeliete is the only one that I've actually felt this way about - all other thermos / fat burners I've found are a bit ...meh. The energy hit I'd say is something close to having a decent coffee - not enough to supercharge you, but a little boost that doesn't hurt. 
> 
> I did make the mistake of taking it with CodeRed by accident before heading to the gym - I felt very jittery and inattentive but that's about it.


I am def noticing increased sweating, today is the first day I took a second pill in the afternoon. I definitely notice more of sweaty armpits like when I am out, which isnt so cool lol. But after this I am gonna give CLEN a try and see the difference, I am thinking it will be better. Small steps at a time though.

----------


## Kk570h

Definitley small steps at a time .. If u can handle the sides of clen you'll b great just know there's no magic pill or remedy it takes hard work nd determination

----------


## MACKATTACK

> Definitley small steps at a time .. If u can handle the sides of clen you'll b great just know there's no magic pill or remedy it takes hard work nd determination


I do an hour of cardio a day (HIT, HIIT and constant all inclusive) and lift 5 days a week. Meal plan is on point.

First time even pondering thermogenics because I want to do the all natural approach for the rest of my life and see if these so called cheats work to expedite the process, so far I noticed more sweat but thats about it, nothing too crazy.

----------


## Kk570h

> I do an hour of cardio a day (HIT, HIIT and constant all inclusive) and lift 5 days a week. Meal plan is on point.
> 
> First time even pondering thermogenics because I want to do the all natural approach for the rest of my life and see if these so called cheats work to expedite the process, so far I noticed more sweat but thats about it, nothing too crazy.


I wouldn't consider a thermo not natural... Doesn't do THAT much just a lil kick in the butt when needed helps you go that extra mile

----------

